# Plotting a course online



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

I need to plot a course for a friend online and be able to save and print the course including waypoints, distances and bearings.

Is there an online site to do this?

thanks in advance...


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Try this site. I haven't used it but looks like it can accomplish what you need...

BlurbBits


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

ActiveCaptain www.activecaptain.com


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

looked at both - neither are very intuitive...not sure how to create a route in either.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, for Active Captain you upload a route that you've plotted using other software. For example, I can save the routes I plot using Polar Navy and upload the file to Active Captain and the route will show on the site. I can then choose whether I want the route to be public or private.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

You can do a route on you home computer and email the Lat/lons/range/bearing

OpenCPN | Official OpenCPN Homepage

New stuff like open CPN

There are many others that use the free charts


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

thanks i gathered that. I wanted to plot online...but I've found OpenCPN and am loading and configuring that now.


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

Subscibe to ActiveCaptain, this is the only way you can use the features. Plot your course following the instructions. Export the .gpx file to your desktop which most navigation software employs. I actually can add it to our chartplotter and or GPS via USB cord. Works just fine. I've tried all the rest, AC is the best.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

Another vote for Active Captain - we don't leave home without it!

Rik


----------



## akavishon (Apr 29, 2007)

marine.geogarage.com


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Be careful with Active Captain route plotting.

I plotted routes and saved it off as a file that my chartplotter can read. It didn't interpret properly and had us going right over land. Thankfully, I didn't trust the upload from the get-go (first time doing it) so I didn't set the autopilot and skipped that nap I was planning.

Yikes!

This was on our trip to the Keys.


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

night0wl:884531 said:


> Be careful with Active Captain route plotting.
> 
> I plotted routes and saved it off as a file that my chartplotter can read. It didn't interpret properly and had us going right over land. Thankfully, I didn't trust the upload from the get-go (first time doing it) so I didn't set the autopilot and skipped that nap I was planning.
> 
> ...


This happens when you overlay AC gfx files over outdated charts. There's a clear disclaimer regarding this issue. Remember, the earth moves in space and time.


----------



## Rick101 (Aug 15, 2020)

administrator said:


> I need to plot a course for a friend online and be able to save and print the course including waypoints, distances and bearings.
> 
> Is there an online site to do this? Vancouver - Busan distance is 4619 NM - SeaRoutes
> 
> thanks in advance...


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

administrator said:


> I need to plot a course for a friend online and be able to save and print the course including waypoints, distances and bearings.
> 
> Is there an online site to do this?
> 
> thanks in advance...


Why?
Navigating these days does not require pre plotting or pre planning. With even a hand held device with Navionics anyone one can navigate point to point.... see hazards or thin water in their path from on leg to the next. When someone has limited time and day light and current are considerations some planning is in order.

When I did a 65 nm trip last Spring I did study the waters and the general route before I actually set out. I determined in advance what the current would be... the expected winds and had a general idea knowing my boat's speed how long each leg and the entire journey would take. This "pre planning" turned out to be accurate enough because for this trip the main consideration was arriving with light and visibility.

You can... and I do enter a waypoint to get more precise heading / steering info and a continually updated ETA or arrival time. This sort of navigation is inexpensive, easy and available to anyone with only a mobile device with a GPS which most have these days.

Any lets not forget if a boat is sailing they often can't sail a rhumb line and are not able to follow acourse with no deviation from a direct course line. That's for motoring.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Admins question was 8 years ago and even mobile technology has improved dramatically in that time. It’s a very easy thing to do today.


----------

